#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  الواد اللي في اعلان الوطنيه ده يبقي اخويا

## ta3mia

ازيكم يا اعضاء المنتدي بقالي كام كام سنه مش عارفه المهم بقالي كذا سنه بعيده عن المنتدي ... المهم عايزا اقول لكم الواد الحليوه اللي بينزل في الاعلانات من فوق لشركة الوطنية للاتصالا ت يبقي اخويا .... واللي عايزا تخطبه تبعت لي ع الخاص و لي عمولة  ::

----------

